# Small update on Zilla (Added Pics)



## Aardbark (Oct 27, 2013)

Zilla has had an eating problem for most of her life. She is an extremely picky eater, and would only eat turkey meatballs, which I always dusted. Now I hve gotten her to eat some other things. She apparently likes fish, and will eat that with no problems, and out of all the fruits I have tried, she will eat a few mouth fulls of kiwi, and maybe one bite of mango.

What Ive done, is startin making her meatballs have mango and kiwi centers, and she will just eat the whole thing no problem. So Im making a little progress in getting her to eat a bigger variety of foods.

My question is, how big should a 26 month old red tegu female be? Im wondering if her groth has been stunted. Zilla is abut 30" from nose to tail. She lost about a half inch off the tip of her tail about a yea ago due to injury. Is this an average length, or small?


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 30, 2013)

Some pictures of my lizard and I hanging together.


----------



## daxx973 (Oct 30, 2013)

My red eats like a champ and she is only 35-37 inches with full tail.


----------

